# so finally



## cid (May 7, 2014)

Yesterday I went to our local shop to get some advice regarding my 60D and some minor scratches (barely visible) in viewfinder. I was bit concerned since I plan to sell it soon and these marks are lowering the resale value. The technician said it's not a reason to replace viewfinder and noted if I haven't informed him, he would not know about it. So I was quite happy with result.

But, why I am telling you this story? This whole trip ended up the "worst" way it could (in my situation) and now I am owner of shiny new 70-200L II, smiling satisfied and my wallet is being 2K lighter (ok, I'll get 250 back due to canon cashback).

It's my first white and today I completed my dream set of 5D mk III + 24-70 mk II + 70-200 mk II + 100L
Thank you all guys for all advices, useful links and opinions.


----------



## mackguyver (May 7, 2014)

cid, congrats on the new lens and you have an awesome set now that covers 90-100% of what most people shoot, if you can stay away from wildlife and architecture, you have everything you need ;D


----------



## cid (May 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> cid, congrats on the new lens and you have an awesome set now that covers 90-100% of what most people shoot, if you can stay away from wildlife and architecture, you have everything you need ;D



thank you! I know ... only think I'm missing is the really fast prime for low light, but I'm not in hurry 

I can't wait to test it really, but right now it's raining and sunset is in one hour


----------



## Dylan777 (May 7, 2014)

*CONGRATS*... 

+1 with mackguyver, "you have an awesome set now that covers 90-100% of what most people shoot"

Those are best of best zoom in *L* line


----------



## BL (May 7, 2014)

that's what happens when I go in to buy some guitar strings. 

come back out with a "free" guitar ;D


----------



## jdramirez (May 7, 2014)

Kudos. I'd suggest talking the 60d along for some shots that might not be in the best light and take some comparison photos with the same lens. When I first upgraded I want totally blown away because I romanticized how good my 60d was... ex girlfriend syndrome. So back to back images will help cue that... if you do suffer from it.

Also... in my analogy... It is kinda like a three way.. menage a trois....


----------



## mackguyver (May 7, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Kudos. I'd suggest talking the 60d along for some shots that might not be in the best light and take some comparison photos with the same lens. When I first upgraded I want totally blown away because I romanticized how good my 60d was... ex girlfriend syndrome. So back to back images will help cue that... if you do suffer from it.
> 
> Also... in my analogy... It is kinda like a three way.. menage a trois....


My back, neck, and knees miss the articulated LCD on the 60D, but nothing else. Cid's got a sweet set up now and hopefully he'll post some of his shots in the future.


----------



## wsmith96 (May 7, 2014)

Congrats on your new lens! I love mine - best purchase I've made to date. You've got a nice setup and I agree with Macguyver and Dylan.


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 7, 2014)

cid said:


> Yesterday I went to our local shop to get some advice regarding my 60D and some minor scratches (barely visible) in viewfinder. I was bit concerned since I plan to sell it soon and these marks are lowering the resale value. The technician said it's not a reason to replace viewfinder and noted if I haven't informed him, he would not know about it. So I was quite happy with result.
> 
> But, why I am telling you this story? This whole trip ended up the "worst" way it could (in my situation) and now I am owner of shiny new 70-200L II, smiling satisfied and my wallet is being 2K lighter (ok, I'll get 250 back due to canon cashback).
> 
> ...



Congrats! The 70-200 II is a great seductress.

I have a similar story. 
In 2010, I had been to a store (The Shutterbug in Eugene, OR) to try out the f/4 IS and buy it if I really liked it. 
Unfortunately the store didn't have the f/4 IS- but the new 2.8 II had just come in, and the gentleman invited me to try it.
I was completely blown away, and dropped the idea of the f/4 IS and started saving. 
Finally, in mid-2013 I was able to afford the f/2.8 II. And it was so worth the wait.


----------



## cid (May 8, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Kudos. I'd suggest talking the 60d along for some shots that might not be in the best light and take some comparison photos with the same lens. When I first upgraded I want totally blown away because I romanticized how good my 60d was... ex girlfriend syndrome. So back to back images will help cue that... if you do suffer from it.
> ...



exactly, this is one of reasons why I'm thinking of keeping 60D, the second is 1.6 "reach" factor, I have to test it with this new lens, it it's worth trying at least

I have to say 60D is really nice body, but since I have 5D mk III, I haven't shot it even once


----------



## jdramirez (May 8, 2014)

cid said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



I shoot sports... So if I were to use a crop over the 5d it would be in good outdoor light, with a long prime like the 400 f5.6... but that's about it.


----------



## Menace (May 9, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> *CONGRATS*...
> 
> +1 with mackguyver, "you have an awesome set now that covers 90-100% of what most people shoot"
> 
> Those are best of best zoom in *L* line



That's a great set - enjoy!


----------



## JPAZ (May 9, 2014)

Congrats! Use this setup with joy 'cause you will love the images you can create with this camera and glass.


----------



## cid (May 9, 2014)

Menace said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > *CONGRATS*...
> ...



thank you!



JPAZ said:


> Congrats! Use this setup with joy 'cause you will love the images you can create with this camera and glass.


yes I love them already )


----------



## Menace (May 9, 2014)

cid said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



And share some of the images


----------



## Click (May 9, 2014)

Congrats on your new lens.


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 9, 2014)

Congrats!  Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## cid (May 9, 2014)

Menace said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > Menace said:
> ...


----------



## cid (May 9, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> Congrats!  Enjoy your new toy!





Click said:


> Congrats on your new lens.



thank you guys!


----------

